#ubuntu-us-co 2011-06-23
<GROANMAN> hello all.....can anyone in here answer a few ubuntu technical questions?
<FunnyLookinHat> GROANMAN, maybe - but you'd have better luck in #ubuntu probably :)
#ubuntu-us-co 2012-06-23
<jthan> Who's awake!?
<FunnyLookinHat> me
<FunnyLookinHat> jthan, what's up
<FunnyLookinHat> lol
<jthan> Lol. Not much. Just moved out here from PA
<jthan> Well, perhaps that is not accurate. I am going to school here.
<FunnyLookinHat> ah
<FunnyLookinHat> School where?
<jthan> University of Colorado Boulder
<FunnyLookinHat> Right on.
<FunnyLookinHat> We've got quite a few people up in Boulder
<jthan> Pretty active group in the state, or not so much?
<FunnyLookinHat> ah
<FunnyLookinHat> up and down
<FunnyLookinHat> release parties are always on
<FunnyLookinHat> but beyond that not a whole lote
<FunnyLookinHat> *lot
<jthan> That's legit. Whereabouts? Boulder? Denver?
#ubuntu-us-co 2014-06-18
<joey> FunnyLookinHat: Howdy. If you make Panera tonight please pass on my apologies to Emma. I'll just be finishing work then here in Longmont so I won't make it.
<FunnyLookinHat> joey, Ah I can't make it either - but I'll be sure to tell her
<FunnyLookinHat> Thanks for the heads up
<joey> thank you sir
